# Autopilot?



## buck wild (Mar 28, 2015)

I have a 25 ft Cherokee with a single screw inboard. I'd like to install an auto pilot so many options where do i begin. Hds9gen 2 for GPS on boat


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I absolutely love my raymarine ev200. Controls the boat very well at slow speeds, trolling patterns like zig zag, cloverleaf, etc. have had it for 3 years no complaints


----------



## buck wild (Mar 28, 2015)

Farmhand said:


> I absolutely love my raymarine ev200. Controls the boat very well at slow speeds, trolling patterns like zig zag, cloverleaf, etc. have had it for 3 years no complaints


Thanks for reply. What size boat you run?


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

28 with a stern drive. I would recommend not getting the sport pilot drive that hooks to the steering wheel, jut get the pump that hooks into you hydrolic lines. You can just interface to you plotter with an adapter real easy set up. I would recommend the p70r control head as well. You can steer the boat with a knob and all sorts of cool stuff


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Just remember you can't connect the autopilot directly to the plotter. Has to run off a nmea backbone which you probably have. If not it's less than 50 bucks and 3 connections to hook it up


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

I abolutly love my Lowrance AP couple with my Gen-3


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2014)

I have an Lawrance HDS system does any one know where Or how I set up the plotting zig zag etc. I just just bought the boat ,is there a cable that does this function


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2014)

Thank u


----------



## Black Cloud (Jul 11, 2012)

Look into Si-tex autopilot. I have one and it's really good and cheaper than most. Plus the install isn't really hard. And they have great support info you can call and they will help you every step of the way. My experience has been super awesome. And they have a good warranty.


----------



## buck wild (Mar 28, 2015)

Black Cloud said:


> Look into Si-tex autopilot. I have one and it's really good and cheaper than most. Plus the install isn't really hard. And they have great support info you can call and they will help you every step of the way. My experience has been super awesome. And they have a good warranty.


Thanks I'll check them out


----------

